# homebrew with Acqua Panna mineral water ?



## mongey (10/5/18)

ok. I know nothing about water profiles and the like . I googled and tried to read up but the shit puts me to sleep 

at work we have about 200 liters of mineral water that was donated that not one wants .I can have as much as I want , which of course I think of beer

If I grab a bunch can I use it for a brew or is its profile all wrong ?


----------



## MHB (10/5/18)

Not a very minerally mineral water, only 160ppm (IIRC under 150ppm doesn't rate as mineral water in Europe)





The analysis I found doesn't list Carbonate but with the Ca and Na levels there is going to be some, just to get the pH up to ~8pH.

Frankly its probably better to drink it than to brew with it, chuck it in a keg and carb it up...
Probably not much different to some tap waters used in home brewing, my local water comes in at 160ppm TDS and its regarded as pretty soft water. The hunter water pH is usually around 7.4-7.6 so less Carbonate and Carbonate isn't really your friend.
Mark


----------



## mongey (10/5/18)

cool . thanks man

sounds like its not worth hauling it home


----------

